
The trouble of measuring programming language popularity – Delphi - mustafabisic1
https://community.idera.com/developer-tools/b/blog/posts/the-trouble-of-measuring-programming-language-popularity
======
parvenu74
"TIOBE gives away current stats and sells access to historical trends"
(paraphrased)

How is that not accurately described as click-bait? Click to see compelling
"news" AND see an advertisement we hope you'll buy...

